
Event-Triggered Customer Segmentation - rblasucci
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/07/event-triggered-customer-segmentation/
======
rblasucci
Hey, I'm the author of this post. If anyone has any comments, feel free to
discuss here. Thanks!

